# Is a World Without Bacon Worth Living In?



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

kms


----------



## bigd (May 4, 2020)

Absolutely not


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Not for me...everything is better with bacon.


----------



## MiraINFJ5w4 (Nov 15, 2019)

No way


----------



## Jasmino (May 2, 2020)

Paradox1987 said:


> Well... is it?


First, let's define, "bacon."


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I do love bacon, but there's lots of other things I also love, so yes but I would certainly miss it.


----------

